# [aucun son]

## mysix

Bon ben j'ai pas de son dans mon pc. 

Et je n'ai vraiment aucune idée comment trouver un driver ou configurer etc.

Pour commencer je vous donne mon lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset DRAM Controller (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 4 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port (rev 03)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) HD Audio Controller

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 1

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 5

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) PCI Express Port 6

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 90)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801JIB (ICH10) LPC Interface Controller

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) SMBus Controller

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801JI (ICH10 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GT] (rev a1)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8121/AR8113/AR8114 PCI-E Ethernet Controller (rev b0)

03:00.0 IDE interface: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88SE6101 single-port PATA133 interface (rev c0)

05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)

```

----------

## razer

As tu suivi les guides disponibles, par exemple :

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/ALSA

Parce que pour l'instant, c'est trop vague pour pouvoir t'aider

----------

## Poussin

Compile bien en tant que module

----------

## razer

As tu suivi le wiki jusqu'au bout, ie alsaconf trouve ta carte ?

alsamixer permet il les réglages de volume ?

----------

## mysix

alsaconf dit qu'il ne trouve pas mon driver

----------

## xaviermiller

Mais l'as-tu configuré, compilé et installé via le kernel ?

----------

## mysix

oui, mais je fais quelques modifs et je recompile. Je vais voir ce que ce donnera

----------

## xaviermiller

Lis le guide ALSA du début à la fin. On mentionne tout cela

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/alsa-guide.xml

----------

